# Questions about wire for loft extension



## Silverwings (Oct 27, 2017)

I am going to try to expand my loft, and I would like to know what kind of wire you guys use for the sides of your aviaries/ outsides of lofts. A squirrel recently has been trying to bite through mine, and I put metal grates up against the walls, but once I know of a predator-proof wire, I will try to get it.


----------



## Silverwings (Oct 27, 2017)

Please respond - I need to know this


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

I used steel lath both inside and outside in their run. This stuff is bullet proof and nothing gets through it. Someone here will most likely have a problem with it but I've used if for two years now and it stops rats and mice and anything else. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/27-in-x-8-ft-Steel-Lath-2-5-METAL-LATH/202093395

They also sell lath screws to hold it down.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Heavy gauge Hardware clothe is excellent. 1/2 inch. Anything with holes larger will let mice in, and just a bit larger will let rats and snakes in.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't know anything about steel lath but it would be worth a look next time I am at home depot. 

I have some 1 x 1/2 inch 16 gauge mesh that I like and would use again. I have also used 1/2 x 1/2 inch 19 gauge. I get it from Ace hardware. I also used 1 x 1 but had a problem with missing eggs and a couple of babies to a snake.


----------



## Mike70 (Jan 25, 2017)

1/2x1/2 hardware is just what you want. A staple gun with small length staples works nicely to fasten the hardware cloth to wood. You can make aviaries and crates with the hardware cloth. It is not strong enough for raised flooring.
The metal lathe referred to before, will rust badly and the cut edges are very sharp. Good luck.


----------



## Mike70 (Jan 25, 2017)

Also, Amazon has very good prices on longer length rolls of 1/2 x 1/2 hardware cloth.

For inside the loft, chicken wire can be used to save $$$$. 

Even more good luck!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I use 1/2 inch heavy gauge hardware cloth. I lay it on the ground first, then build the flight cage over it, then wrapping it up the sides and over the top completely enclosing it so nothing can dig under the sides and get in. If rats or mice dig underneath, they still can't get inside because of the wire on the ground. I then put fine sand over the ground wire.
I've had mice and rats tunnel underneath. I sprinkle 'ready mix' concrete over the tunnels, spray with the hose and put some sand over the top. They can go under all they want.....but their not getting inside!


----------

